# Re-finishing Large Bay Window - NEED HELP



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

In those close quarters, orbital.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And that's plywood, sand to much and it's trash.
I'd use a Soy or citrus based striper and a scraper to remove the finish, far less sanding that way.
Only want to deal with this once then look into "Bristol Finish".
5 times the UV protection of even Helmsman Marine Spar, self leveling, dry's fast, high build.
Any boating supply should have it, West Marine, James Town Distributors, ECT.
It's not cheap but well worth it.


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

joecaptain - I've never heard of Bristol Finish but if it's a pay once be done, I'm very interested. Is it a brush on or pour on application?


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I'd use some cabinet scrapers. No matter which sander you try using you'll never get close enought to the edges and corners. Some decent cabinet scrapers and a burnishing tool to keep them sharp will be much more efficient than sanding.
As for finish, I'd use a spar varnish or other simial, waterproof varnish.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, Joe- never heard of that one either. Remove the sill (window) trim, mask tape the white vinyl and stool against "whoops"....

Gary
PS. air seal (caulk) the wood/wood joint (to be covered) before adding trim back.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up some after pictures.

The bay seats are usually fir or birch on the newer units (i.e. replacement market). It should be fine with a light sanding but like Joe said, don't go to deep.


----------



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

A light sanding and scraping should work best for this particular situation, probably with an orbital sander.
I'd like to see what this looks like once it's finished, so please post some after pics!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I assume you like the wood, but I had my builder paint ours white when they gave us the option and it looks nice. I'm sure that's blasphemy to some.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

mikegp said:


> I assume you like the wood, but I had my builder paint ours white when they gave us the option and it looks nice. I'm sure that's blasphemy to some.


Not at all. I would say better than 50% of our customers opt for a prefinished white or a Corian interior.


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the information everyone! Yes, I would prefer the seat to stay natural wood rather than paint it.


----------

